# Anyone catching crappie?



## fish hawk (Oct 26, 2020)

Trolled for 4 hours last Sat.caught 2 and lost a couple,trolled for 3 hours this past Sat. and caught 10 in 3 hours,they certainly wernt on fire but is was pretty steady,only one double.Ive been trolling in the 6 ft depth range with Bobby Garland baby shads, the water has been somewhat stained so I tried lights out on one pole and monkey milk on the other but even with the stain they preferred the more natural color,monkey milk.Im trolling those on a 1/16 oz jig head and cigar float.November has always been the best month in the fall for me and I expect it to bust wide open shortly.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Oct 26, 2020)

You fishing a bigger lake? I haven’t faired well the last two trips.


----------



## fatback (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice mess of fish. Gonna be good eats.


----------



## antharper (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice fish !


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 26, 2020)

Of course each body of water could be different.

 I caught several in the cast net friday. They were in 8 to 10 foot of water. Two were monsters. They were under schools of small shad.


----------



## gunnurse (Oct 26, 2020)

Worst kept ”secret” on the forum. I fish at the dock at a major takeout on Lake Chickamauga. All the fishers who are taking out dump all their minnows at that dock. Hard not to catch fish there due to bait rich environment.


----------



## Worley (Oct 26, 2020)

Wore em out last week on Hartwell, but deep creek channel / brush ...25’ bottom and fish around 12’ deep.  Garland jigs and minnows


----------



## antharper (Oct 27, 2020)

Worley said:


> Wore em out last week on Hartwell, but deep creek channel / brush ...25’ bottom and fish around 12’ deep.  Garland jigs and minnows


Nice catch , what brand and where did u find that table


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Oct 27, 2020)

Anyone been on Lanier or oconee?


----------



## blt152 (Oct 27, 2020)

antharper said:


> Nice catch , what brand and where did u find that table


Not sure if you have Rural King stores by you but they carry that table.


----------



## the Lackster (Oct 27, 2020)

Worley said:


> Wore em out last week on Hartwell, but deep creek channel / brush ...25’ bottom and fish around 12’ deep.  Garland jigs and minnows


I figured you been on some, i been smelling them at the house.


----------



## antharper (Oct 27, 2020)

blt152 said:


> Not sure if you have Rural King stores by you but they carry that table.


Thanks


----------



## Dutch (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes. A few


----------



## littlejon (Oct 27, 2020)

I put some slime on the deck the other day. First stop caught a couple and when I went to leave my cranking battery was dead.  Swaped out batteries with needle nose pliers (fun) and off I went with no trolling motor or electronics.  Had to fish with a little wind and wing it a bit. Never the less I enjoyed myself.  Tight lines!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 28, 2020)

Fished from 3 till 6 this afternoon and only managed five.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 29, 2020)

I don't know if it was here or somewhere else I was reading Fall crappie will often go shallower to their previous spawning grounds, sort of like a false spawn. But the replies in this thread contradict that. Or maybe the posts here saying they were barely catching them deep, maybe should have tried shallower?


----------



## hawkeye123 (Oct 29, 2020)

A few off dock at night under lights in 6-7 ft, 1 13.5 " slab


----------



## Dutch (Oct 29, 2020)

Fletch_W said:


> I don't know if it was here or somewhere else I was reading Fall crappie will often go shallower to their previous spawning grounds, sort of like a false spawn. But the replies in this thread contradict that. Or maybe the posts here saying they were barely catching them deep, maybe should have tried shallower?


I caught mine in 12-15 fow.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Oct 29, 2020)

Heck yeah been catching em. I never really tried very hard to go after crappie and they were mostly bycatch for me while bass fishing but I really upped my game on crappie fishing over the past few years and over the past 2 years especially I've been able to locate and catch them consistently from the bank year round! I just fished acworth for them this past Tuesday and caught a bunch of white crappie. No black crappie this time interestingly enough


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Oct 29, 2020)

fish hawk said:


> Trolled for 4 hours last Sat.caught 2 and lost a couple,trolled for 3 hours this past Sat. and caught 10 in 3 hours,they certainly wernt on fire but is was pretty steady,only one double.Ive been trolling in the 6 ft depth range with Bobby Garland baby shads, the water has been somewhat stained so I tried lights out on one pole and monkey milk on the other but even with the stain they preferred the more natural color,monkey milk.Im trolling those on a 1/16 oz jig head and cigar float.November has always been the best month in the fall for me and I expect it to bust wide open shortly.View attachment 1046128View attachment 1046129


 I think you hit the nail on the head there. I catch just as big a pile of crappie in November as I do in March. Seems to be that they're on fire about the same time the hybrids and white bass turn on. Water temperature is still too warm at the moment though. Still in the low 70 range. When we drop down to that magic 64-55 water temp range, we'll be SMASHING them!


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 29, 2020)

Deer hunting .. crappie fishing .. deer hunting .. crappie fishing ..

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Oct 29, 2020)

Jeremiahisbrown said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head there. I catch just as big a pile of crappie in November as I do in March. Seems to be that they're on fire about the same time the hybrids and white bass turn on. Water temperature is still too warm at the moment though. Still in the low 70 range. When we drop down to that magic 64-55 water temp range, we'll be SMASHING them![/QUOTE
> Below 65 is the ticket! Catch more hybrids & crappie in Nov than any time besides March, all my deer hunting buddies chasing that big rack , miss out, good thing I live on a good fishing lake, can do both!


----------



## littlejon (Oct 29, 2020)

RamblinWreck said:


> Deer hunting .. crappie fishing .. deer hunting .. crappie fishing ..
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


You can crappie fish year round and you know that silly....go get you a big ole buck!


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 29, 2020)

Yeah - too dang windy to venture out on my favorite crappie lake in a kayak, anyway!

I am putting a rod and some tackle in the truck as well as hunting gear. I know some folks who will let me fish their farm ponds down by the deer lease.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 1, 2020)

Some from yesterday, had a couple at 13 inches.The mornings have noticeably been better than the afternoon,blue ice was the color they wanted yesterday.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 21, 2021)

2-20-21 They bit good from 1-3 pm  then shut down.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 21, 2021)

I went out today, faired ok. Brought 10 home and threw several back. Wind was a little too strong for spider rigging but I managed to catch a few that way then went to shooting docks and picked up the rest. Blue ice was the color of choice on the docks


----------



## littlejon (Feb 22, 2021)

Those are pretty!


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 22, 2021)

I cleaned two yesterday, no eggs yet. Might have been males though, I don't know how to tell the difference. They were also tight on Christmas trees and had to get the jig right on their nose, which is why I only came home with 2.

One came on black/chart tube. One came on Bobby's Monkey Milk. Crappie nibbles tipped on both.

Gwinnett Co pond. Clear water [despite all the rain, I was surprised at the clarity]


----------



## Dutch (Feb 22, 2021)

Caught these yesterday afternoon at a local PFA. Jig and slip bobber pitched around wood. Water temp was 51 and lightl stained.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 22, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Caught these yesterday afternoon at a local PFA. Jig and slip bobber pitched around wood. Water temp was 51 and lightl stained.
> View attachment 1067949



Did any of those have eggs? And what region were you in?


----------



## Dutch (Feb 22, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Did any of those have eggs? And what region were you in?



about half had small egg sacks. Region 3


----------



## the Lackster (Feb 22, 2021)

Not fishing for them but i marked a ton of crappie or whote bass on hartwell Saturday. Most seemed to be 25ft or less


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 22, 2021)

The next 7 days straight are all forecast with highs over 60 and some over 70 [ATL area], I reckon that'll turn them on around here.  Time to get everything dusted off and lubed up and ready.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 22, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> The next 7 days straight are all forecast with highs over 60 and some over 70 [ATL area], I reckon that'll turn them on around here.  Time to get everything dusted off and lubed up and ready.



I will be on the water Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 22, 2021)

Dutch said:


> I will be on the water Thursday and Friday.


Saturday and Sunday for me... But not going after Crappie. I'm going way up the headwaters of Lanier to chase some other migrating fish. Tear em up!!!


----------



## RamblinWreck (Feb 22, 2021)

No dust on me. It's been wet and cold, and very hard to keep a cigar lit in the wind, but the fish are still in there. Crappie have been hit or miss scattered about yet, but the bass bite has been good. Dang green fish keep trying to snatch the UL out of my cold hands. No kidding, I've probably caught 20-30 bass - dinks and fatties, a few real nice ones - in the past couple weeks crappie fishing. Crazy.


----------



## Kdog (Feb 22, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Saturday and Sunday for me... But not going after Crappie. I'm going way up the headwaters of Lanier to chase some other migrating fish. Tear em up!!!



That's what I want to do as well.  Should be good!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 23, 2021)

When I cleaned those fish most were females and full of eggs.Eye reckon if it stays warm enough it's going to bust wide open around that March 28th full moon.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 23, 2021)

fish hawk said:


> When I cleaned those fish most were females and full of eggs.Eye reckon if it stays warm enough it's going to bust wide open around that March 28th full moon.


Yep.
Going to be at Eufaula the week prior. Always a good week for us then


----------



## Dupree (Feb 23, 2021)

Caught this mess Sunday trolling .6-.8mph in 16’-20’ on minnow tipped jigs. Surface temp was 46* when we started and 48* when we left  gonna try to hit them this eve if nothing major comes up at work


----------



## Silver Bullet (Feb 23, 2021)

I've been catching a few the last couple of weeks shallow.  First light and last light with jigs under floats.
SB


----------



## RamblinWreck (Feb 23, 2021)

Today was nice. Nice and WINDY on my home lake. I was searching for big crappie suspended, easing around and looking on livescope. I finally found some that were biting, and caught several big crappie, including a 2.10 lb 14" and this 2.60 lb 17" SLAB - my new PB crappie. Quality, not quantity! I let them all go - I've got plenty in the freezer, and they were too big and beautiful to eat. Looked to me to be a female full of eggs. I used 1.5 g hand-tied Daiwa JDM jig in monkey milk with gray feathers.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 23, 2021)

Got out for a few hours this evening. Water is warming up and fish are moving shallower.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Feb 23, 2021)

Scary-looking dude at 4 feet deep, yikes. 

These were some huge crappies. I caught 5,  then I stopped to weigh, measure, photo, and release the fish above. When I looked back at the screen, the crappie had vamoosed, just... gone. I looked around but never did see them again, so I moved on.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 25, 2021)

Took my daughter back yesterday and most the bigger fish had relocated. Only caught 3 keeper crappie, a spot and a small largemouth to bring home. She caught a nice largemouth and we had about a dozen throwback crappie. Caught 2 of the keeper crappie right before dark in about 10’ of water. I think they have moved too shallow to effectively troll. Time to start casting at them.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 25, 2021)

Excellent day with a beautiful young lady


----------



## Dialer (Feb 25, 2021)

I went out of Don Carter in my crappie boat on Tuesday (23 Feb) and had zero luck. 2 fish finders. Tried deep water, creeks, docks, minnows, jigs, and nothing.... desolation on both fishfinders.....I just don’t understand. My neighbor says he will help.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Feb 26, 2021)

Sounds like me on Oconee yesterday. Fished 11AM to 6 PM and caught one white bass. Winds were forecast to be light and variable - WRONG AGAIN.

I have never seen crappie flee from a boat like that before (I can see them on PLS). They were incredibly spooky and would not hang around, much less bite. Sugar Creek area.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 26, 2021)

Caught 20 yesterday kept 9 for dinner tonight. Fish was biting good then the wind got up and shut them down, hard around lunch time.

Surface temp was 55 at noon, but the fish still had small egg sacks. Barring a hard cold snap some fish will be on the bank next full moon


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 26, 2021)

What region/area were you fishin in? North/South/Middle GA?


----------



## the Lackster (Feb 26, 2021)

Gonna be bass fishing tomorrow at hartwell.  If i run across any i can let yall know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 26, 2021)

West Point has been cranking the last few evenings. I've been catching some of the biggest average size fish that I have in years. All these are coming out of 3-5 ft of water.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 26, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Caught 20 yesterday kept 9 for dinner tonight. Fish was biting good then the wind got up and shut them down, hard around lunch time.
> 
> Surface temp was 55 at noon, but the fish still had small egg sacks. Barring a hard cold snap some fish will be on the bank next full moon
> 
> View attachment 1068859


Local PFA, Region 3. Last trip till March 18th...just got the call have to work till then due to  a co workers "Covid Vacation". But then I will be at Eufaula from the 20th to the 28th..


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 26, 2021)

Going to oconee in the morning. I'll post a report when I get home


----------



## Hotwater (Feb 27, 2021)

RamblinWreck said:


> Today was nice. Nice and WINDY on my home lake. I was searching for big crappie suspended, easing around and looking on livescope. I finally found some that were biting, and caught several big crappie, including a 2.10 lb 14" and this 2.60 lb 17" SLAB - my new PB crappie. Quality, not quantity! I let them all go - I've got plenty in the freezer, and they were too big and beautiful to eat. Looked to me to be a female full of eggs. I used 1.5 g hand-tied Daiwa JDM jig in monkey milk with gray feathers.
> View attachment 1068226


That is a fine fish Joe! I mean a fine fish!


----------



## nix03 (Feb 27, 2021)

the Lackster said:


> Gonna be bass fishing tomorrow at hartwell.  If i run across any i can let yall know if anyone is interested.


What part of the lake?


----------



## ryork (Feb 27, 2021)

Have had one good day and one real good day crappie fishing at Lake Wedowee in the last two weeks. Water temp still in the 47-49 degree range where we were. They weren’t shallow but were definitely staging near drops just off shallow cover.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Feb 27, 2021)

ryork said:


> Have had one good day and one real good day crappie fishing at Lake Wedowee in the last two weeks. Water temp still in the 47-49 degree range where we were. They weren’t shallow but were definitely staging near drops just off shallow cover.



Is the crappie fishing any good up Wedowee creek?  My family has a house on the creek, but I've never crappie fished it before.


----------



## ryork (Feb 27, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> Is the crappie fishing any good up Wedowee creek?  My family has a house on the creek, but I've never crappie fished it before.



I’m sure it is, but lack of water would probably be an issue right now. I’m not all that familiar with Wedowee Creek but would imagine it would get real skinny real fast. I pretty much only fish up the Little T from Pops Landing/Lakeside area.


----------



## the Lackster (Feb 27, 2021)

nix03 said:


> What part of the lake?


They are in choestoea creek right now. Ran over a ton of them today. Suspended at about 12ft in 20-25ft. Caught a nice one just dragging a  Bobby Garland white shad body jig behind me while i was bass fishing. Had it about 4ft under a float. Water was 53° with a little color.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 27, 2021)

We kept 15 crappie and two spots and threw back several largemouth and about a dozen smaller crappie. Caught them on minnow tipped jigs trolling in 12’-16’.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 27, 2021)

Well I'm home. Did pretty decent. Bite slowed down later in the morning. Brought 17 home and caught at least double that. Got em on ice in the cooler 
I'll get a picture of them tomorrow and post before I clean them. Caught spider rigging slow trolling .4-.6mph.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Feb 28, 2021)

23 the last couple of pm s off dock, caught 1 cat trolling jigs in am for an hour, kept 6 biggest 12"  males mostly 2 females full of eggs water temp 57 sat


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 28, 2021)

Here's yesterday's catch at oconee. Brought 17 crappie home and one white. Threw back at least that many or more


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 28, 2021)

I only got 3 today. 2 had eggs. Gwinnett pond.

2 on monkey milk, 1 on black/chart minitube. Water very clear and wind very blowy. Only fished 2 hours. A bluegill and a largemouth also liked the monkey milk.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 28, 2021)

Monkey Milk is a good color


----------



## Dupree (Feb 28, 2021)

I haven’t paid attention to the names of the colors, but our number one has been the pink/purple circled. Close second has been the grey with green glitter


----------



## Dupree (Feb 28, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> View attachment 1069383Here's yesterday's catch at oconee. Brought 17 crappie home and one white. Threw back at least that many or more


Bottom fish looks like a good one!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 28, 2021)

Dupree said:


> Bottom fish looks like a good one!!


Yeah she was a nice one


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 28, 2021)

We hooked up with about 15 this afternoon.   And a couple white bass and a couple hybrids to boot.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 28, 2021)

Dupree said:


> I haven’t paid attention to the names of the colors, but our number one has been the pink/purple circled. Close second has been the grey with green glitter View attachment 1069406


The pink/purple one is BG baby shad called Vegas,


----------



## C.Killmaster (Feb 28, 2021)

Dupree said:


> Bottom fish looks like a good one!!



That fish is obese!


----------



## fatback (Feb 28, 2021)

Got 9 nice ones this afternoon, 1 bream and 4 catfish. Wind was blowing pretty good. Got all of them pitching minnows under floats


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 1, 2021)

I dont crappie fish much.

 We went to a local creek on Hartwell yesterday afternoon. Didnt get any bites on the bank. Marked some fish under bait in deeper water. Ended up catching 3 slabs a couple of keepers and 5 small ones. One huge white perch. We used medium minnows. The slabs came off down rods a couple feet of the bottom. (18 - 20') All the others came of slip bobbers set around 12'. Water temp 53. They seemed to be just roaming around on a big flat. It was pretty windy. When the wind laid the bite pretty much died.

Nice afternoon to be on the water.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 1, 2021)

Caught some on my supper plate tonight. Hard to beat some fresh crappie.


----------



## MrShangles (Mar 1, 2021)

Dupree said:


> Caught some on my supper plate tonight. Hard to beat some fresh crappie. View attachment 1069667View attachment 1069668


I gotta check my phone, you forgot to call me. That’s a good looking meal


----------



## Kdog (Mar 2, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Saturday and Sunday for me... But not going after Crappie. I'm going way up the headwaters of Lanier to chase some other migrating fish. Tear em up!!!



So how did you do?  We stayed on the lower end and caught striper, spots and LM.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 6, 2021)

Took the kayak out this afternoon to try some trolling,the wind was beating me down but I used it to my advantage and was able to drift some Bobby Garland baby shad on floats.Pretty much chaos at times as the bite was definitely on.I fished lights out on one rod and pearl white on the other and it quickly became apparent lights out was the color.No plans on keeping any today as I have plenty in the freezer


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 6, 2021)

How do you compare Crappie Bites to Crappie Nibbles?


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 6, 2021)

I was doing what I call spot and stalk fishing (with PLS) on a lake near me, where water is still cold and they are about halfway back in the creek, suspended. Quality, not quantity is my thing right now. I only caught 9 crappie, but 4 were over 2 lbs. Nothing to top my PB from last month. Yet. 
Here is a 16 incher 2.1 lbs caught on hand-tied blue/chart 1/16 oz jig.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> How do you compare Crappie Bites to Crappie Nibbles?


 I just started using that type product this year and the crappie bites are the only ones I've tried,but they sure liked them yesterday.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 7, 2021)

I got skunked today but it wasn't from a lack of drinking beer. Another guy out fishing his dock ( best fishing dock in the lake) also skunked.

Bluebird day, super clear water, tough. I probably should get some downsized microjigs or even some flies to dropshot on days like that.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 8, 2021)

Based on the lack of updates to this thread today, I'm assuming everyone else failed too, which warms my heart.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 8, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Based on the lack of updates to this thread today, I'm assuming everyone else failed too, which warms my heart.



I have been working everyday for the week and a half.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 8, 2021)

Dutch said:


> I have been working everyday for the week and a half.



Get that check homey!


----------



## waderjon (Mar 8, 2021)

I hope they are biting this coming weekend. Its going to be my first opportunity to go this year.


----------



## tjchurch (Mar 8, 2021)

I fished Eufaula Saturday and Sunday till lunch. Kept 71.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 8, 2021)

Nothing post-worthy today except this welcome by-catch; 11" and 1.1 lbs! First 'cracker of 2021. Hit a gray hand-tie with a crappie nibble on it. At first I thought I had my 3+ lb crappie. You better believe I marked a waypoint.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2021)

I went out for a few hours this afternoon and caught somewhere between 8-10 ,couple of them were pushing 14 inches,had to work hard for them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2021)

Went out awhile on the Hill Saturday. That’s a 110 quart igloo:


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 9, 2021)

RamblinWreck said:


> Nothing post-worthy today except this welcome by-catch; 11" and 1.1 lbs! First 'cracker of 2021. Hit a gray hand-tie with a crappie nibble on it. At first I thought I had my 3+ lb crappie. You better believe I marked a waypoint.
> View attachment 1070834


Now you're talking,two of them,a dozen hushpuppies,and some coleslaw and suppertime.


----------



## trad bow (Mar 9, 2021)

RamblinWreck said:


> Nothing post-worthy today except this welcome by-catch; 11" and 1.1 lbs! First 'cracker of 2021. Hit a gray hand-tie with a crappie nibble on it. At first I thought I had my 3+ lb crappie. You better believe I marked a waypoint.
> View attachment 1070834


I’d rather catch big bream over big crappie everyday. Nice cracker


----------



## Son (Mar 9, 2021)

Fellow fishing Seminole said they are in 20 feet of water out near the channel. Gators are out everywhere I looked today


----------



## Dusty Roads (Mar 10, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Went out awhile on the Hill Saturday. That’s a 110 quart igloo:
> View attachment 1070996


ARGH-argh!!!! Man,you the man!!!!


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 10, 2021)

Quality not quantity again today: Went to Lathem 10-2, and my little gray hand-tie jig (with chart Berkley nibble) tore the slabs up. It has been tough fishing there so far, a couple here, a couple there, not much pattern - until today - when I located a bunch hanging out on a flat off a long main lake point in 10'-20' of water. Water temp 52F. They started out close to shore in about 10', then gradually moved deeper as time went by. I caught about 15, none under 12", most around 14". Biggest was 1.79 lbs, 15-3/4". Not a dink to be found among them, which is unusual, but happens to me often on this lake. For a while it was a slab on every cast. They finally got wise and clammed up, sore mouths all around. I couldn't stay long and had to go, but I'll be back in the morning.

I only kept one (I have a lot in the freezer to eat yet) to check eggs, and for a solo dinner tonight of fresh fried crappie, 'taters and onions, and maybe a salad. Maybe not.

EDIT: fish was slap full of eggs, still a little bloody.


----------



## the Lackster (Mar 14, 2021)

Caught a few on hartwell yesterday. One solid fish. Most bites come from blow downs in 8-12 ft of water. White jighead with white baby shad tipped with green fireballs. Slow twitch retrieval about 3ft under a cork.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 14, 2021)

I improved my beer to crappie ratio today finishing with six crappie on 4 beers. Throw in two bass and total fish to beer ratio was 2-1 which is success in my book. 

Live minnows under cork. Fish were scattered, unable to pattern them. 

Gwinnett pond.


----------



## ilbcnu (Mar 14, 2021)

Son went to blackshear yesterday, caught around 30 all males and under 10' should be heating up any day now. Expect eufala to get right this week and on fire next week into may


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 14, 2021)

dark male from today:


14" female, from today:


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 14, 2021)

How can you tell the difference?


----------



## ilbcnu (Mar 14, 2021)

Males are smaller, usually have milt sacks instead of eggs


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 14, 2021)

Usually? LOL Males never have eggs. The males get dark during spawn due to hormones, the females are generally bigger, lighter color, and are about to bust a gut they are so loaded with eggs. I've cleaned enough is my lifetime to learn a few things, but I'm not a biologist.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 14, 2021)

7 days till I will be fishing Eufaula. It ought to be on fire that whole week I am there.


----------



## the Lackster (Mar 14, 2021)

Dutch said:


> 7 days till I will be fishing Eufaula. It ought to be on fire that whole week I am there.


Should be a dang good week.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 15, 2021)

caught a few


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 11, 2021)

Got in em this afternoon. 

The first 1.5 hours seemed like it was gonna be a skunk fest then trolled over a spot that is normally a summer spot. Both rods went down, circled back, anchored, and coolered out quickly. 

They didn't care the jig color once we found them. 

Now I remember why I wanted an electric fillet knife. I got work to do.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Apr 11, 2021)

Mmmmm, Tropicalia. Goes well with a crispy fillet and a hush puppy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 11, 2021)

didn't have a lot of time this evening, but took my grandson out and he skunked me.

that rascal....


----------



## o2bfishin (Apr 12, 2021)

Hartwell Friday, I got skunked as well. Too busy baiting hooks


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 12, 2021)

Where are y'all finding em at right now? Took my lil girl to oconee Saturday and caught some small ones. Nothing at all worth keeping. Not sure if I was shallow enough or not. All of the fish I caught were 6-9 foot trolling jigs and minnows


----------



## hawkeye123 (Apr 12, 2021)

Catching several right on banks in 2-3ft full of eggs , think we are on 3rd wave of spawn, some big schools in 5-7ft on brush, been a weird year for me , usually catch 60-40 on jigs ,1 slab on a jig all year, mainly dinks, bigger 12" fish all been on minners, first year without a 15" fish so far 14" biggest. got 8 over 12" sat pm though


----------



## Fletch_W (May 1, 2021)

Minners gotem today.


----------

